# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  •°• حلويات [[ حورية المطبخ ]] *[[من قناة فتافيت ]]•°•

## hope

السلام عليكم 

جبت لكم اليوم وصفات من حلويات الشيف حوريه المطبخ .. الي على قناة فتافيت
وان شاء الله تعجبكم 


نبدأ

"1"

*تشيز كيكبالليمون*

** 


** المكونات **
*٤٥٠ ج جبنة* 
*١٧٠ج حليب مركز محلي* 
*٤ ورقة جيلاتين او من ٨ الى ١٠ ج جيلاتين بودرة* 
*٤٠٠ ج بسكوت مطحون* 
*٢ ملعقة كبيرة سكر* 
*٢ ونصف حبة عصير ليمون* 
*زبدة ذائبة* 
*٢٥٠ ملل كريمة طازجة مخفوقة* 
*مربي تحلية او فواكة للتزيين*  


** الطريقه **


*يمزج البسكوت بالزبدة والسكر ويطحن ثم يوضع في*
*صينية ثم في الفرن لمدة ٥ دقائق* 
*تخفق الجبنة والحليب المركز وعصير الليمون والجيلاتين* 
*ثم نضيف بالملعقة الكريمة الطازجة المخفوقة* 
*بواسطة ملعقة ويصب في الصينية* 
*يوضع في الثلاجة ويقدم مزين بمربي التوت او الفواكة الطازجة* 


*يتبع ...*

----------


## hope

"2"

*ماربل كيك*


**

* 

* المكونات **
*-2 كوب من الطحين (كوب ماء وليس كوب الطحين) 
-1 كوب من السكر 
-1 كوب من الزبد (أو زيت، أو 2/1 كوب من الزيت ونصف من الزبد) 
-من 2/1 كوب إلى ¾ كوب من الحليب السائل 
-ربع ملعقة صغيرة من الملح 
-٢ ملعقة صغيرة من الفانيليا 
-5 بيض كبير 
-٢ ملعقة كبيرة من طحين الذرة 
-3 ملاعق صغيرة من البيكنج بودر 
-3 ملاعق كبيرة من الكاكاو 
-1 ملعقة كبيرة من مربى المشمش* 

* 

* الطريقه *
* 

*•يفرق البياض عن الصفار 
•يخفق بياض البيض جيداً مع رشة ملح وقليل من السكر ثم يترك جانبا 
•يخفق صفار البيض جيداً مع السكر والفانيليا 
•يضاف إلى خليط الصفار الزيت تدريجياً ثم يضاف إليه الحليب*
*دون التوقف عن الخفق + المربي 
• يخفق الزبد ويضاف الطحين بواسطة ملعقة و كذلك البيكينج بودر 
ثم يضاف خليط الصفار الي خليط البياض المخفوق 
يؤخذ قسم من العجينة ويضاف اليها الكاكاو 
ونبدأ في سكب العجين في قالب مدهون ومرشوش طحين 
نضع كمية من العجين الابيض ثم الذي بالشوكولا وهكذا 
ناخذ شوكة ونحاول خلط العجينة علي شكل رخام 
يخبز على ٣٥٠ فهرنهايت لمدة ٤٠ الي ٤٥ دقيقة تقريبا 


*

----------


## hope

"3"

*حلويات بالجبنة*







* المكونات *

-250 جم من الزبد 
-5 مثلثات من الجبن الكريميّ اي ما يعادل 80 جم 
-1 ملعقة صغيرة من البكينج بودر 
-1 ملعقة كبيرة من السكر الناعم 
-320 جم من الطحين 
- من 350 جم إلى 500 جم من بسكويت مشكل ومختلف النكهات ومطحون للتزيين



* الطريقه *

تخلط جميع المكونات (ما عدا البسكويت) معاً بشكل جيد 
·ثم تشكل حسب الرغبة اصابع او كرات 
·يوضع الاشكال المكونة في فرن درجة حرارته تصل إلى 350 درجة مئوية من 15 إلى 20 دقيقة 
·تخرج الحلويات من الفرن وتترك لتبرد ثم توضع في العسل وتلف في البسكويت المطحون 
·تقدم في اكواب ورقية 
ملاحظة : 
يفضل وضع ورق الشمع في الصينية..

----------


## hope

"4"

*قطع مارينج باللوز والبندق..*


**



** المكونات **

*١٥٠ ج بندق محمص مطحون 
١٠٠ ج لوز مطحون 
٢ حبة بيض 
٧٠ ج طحين 
١٥٠ ج زبدة ذائبة 
فانيللا 
رشة ملح 
ملعقة بيكينج بودر* 

** الطريقه *

يخفق البيض مع السكر والفانيللا مع رشة الملح 
ثم نضيف البندق واللوز والطحين مع البيكينج بودر 
يوضع الخليط في صينية مدهونةمرشوشة طحين ويخبز لمدة ١٥ دقيقة علي درجة حرارة ٣٥٠ فهرنهايت 
ثم تخرج من الفرن وتترك لتبرد 

المارينج: 

٢ حبة بياض بيض 
١٥٠ ج سكر ناعم 
رشة ملح 

الطريقة: 

يخفق بياض البيض ثم نضيف السكر الناعم تدريجيا 
يوضع فوق الكيكة ثم ترجع الفرن لمدة ٥ دقائق 
ثم بواسطة الشوكة الساخنة يزين وجة الكيكة 
تترك لتبرد ثم تقطع مربعات وتقدم*

----------


## hope

"5"

*ترافل الشوكولا والشوفان*





** المكونات **

*كوب حليب بودرة 
كوب طحين 
كوب فول سوداني او لوز او بندق 
نصف كوب سمسم 
٣ ارباع كوب زبدة سائلة 
١ كوب شوفان محمص قليلا 
عسل لجمع العجين 
**
*

** الطريقه *
*

*تحمص كل المحتويات علي حدة 
تخلط مع بعضها وتجمع بالزبدة السائلة وقليل من العسل 


تشكل كويرات وتوضع في الشوكولا الذائبة وتترك لتبرد 
وتوضع في اكواب ورقية 
وتزين حسب الذوق ...*

----------


## hope

"6"

تيرامسو






* المكونات *

2 علبة بسكوت (اصابع الست ) 
كوب نسكافية 
ملعقة صغيرة فانيللا 

الكريمة: 
بيضتان 
ربع كوب سكر ( ما يعادل ٣ ملاعق كبيرة) 
300 ج كريمة طازجة مخفوقة 
٤٥٠ ج جبنة 
3 ملاعق كبيرة كاكاو 
رشة ملح 
فانيلا 

* الطريقه *
*تخفق الكريمة الطازجة 
يخفق بياض البيض جيدا مع ملعقة سكر ويترك جانبا 
يخفق صفار البيض مع باقي كمية السكر والفانيللا وتضاف الجبنة ويخفق الكل 
تؤخذ حبات البسكوت وتغمس في القهوة سريعة التحضير وتصف في صينية او في اكواب 
يوضع فوقها الكريمة وترش بالكاكاو ثم صف ثان من البسكوت ثم الكريمة وهكذا 
ترش بالكاكاو 
تحفظ في البراد علي الاقل 12 ساعة*

----------


## hope

"7"
*كرات بالجزر وجوز الهند*


**



** المكونات **
3* حبات جزر مسلوقة* 
*500 ج سكر ناعم* 
*500 ج جوز الهند* 
*رشة ملح* 

** الطريقه **

*تسلق حبات الجزر بالماء* 
*ثم تطحن بالمطحنة اليدويّه او بالشوكة*
*يضاف اليها الملح (حسب الرغبة)*
*يطحن جوز الهند مع السكر الناعم جيداً*
*يضاف الى الجزر بواسطة الملعقة ويخلط بنفس الوقت*
*يشكل في صورة كور ويوضع في جوز الهند* 
*يزين بقطع الفواكة المجففة او الشوكولا او ايّ نوع من المكسرات* 
*ويقدم*


*ان شاء الله عجبتكم* 

*وانتظرو المزييد من حلويات حوريه المطبخ :)*

*تحياتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمين عزيزتي عالوصفات
أنا أتابع حورية المطبخ
بس أحس ماتسوي شي عدل هههههههههه
تسلمين عزيزتي

----------


## أميرة الأحساس



----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*واو ماشاء الله طرايق حلوه*

*يسلمو عللمجهود*

*والف شكر عللطرح*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية عالطرح

وعجبتني طريقة التيراميسو وأخذتها 

هع هع

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلوويااااات روووووعه وبالخصوص التشيز والتيرامسو..*
*تسلمييييييين حبيبتي حور ع الوصفات اللذيييييذه..*
*ربي يعطيج الف عاااافيه..*
*لاعدمنااااا جديدج..*
*تحيااااااااتي..*

----------


## فرح

تسلمييييييييين ياااقلبي 
حلويااات كتيييييير جناااان 
يعطيك العااافيه وننتظر المزييييييييييييييييد حبيبتي 
موفقه

----------


## hope

يسلموو حبايبي ع المرور

لاعدمــــــــــتكم

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي حبوبهـ ع الوصفــــــاااات الروووووووعهـ ،،،*

*ربي يع ـــــــطيك ألف ع ــــــــاااافيه ،،،*

*ماانح ـــــــرم جديدك ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## hope

> *تسلمي حبوبهـ ع الوصفــــــاااات الروووووووعهـ ،،،* 
> *ربي يع ـــــــطيك ألف ع ــــــــاااافيه ،،،* 
> *ماانح ـــــــرم جديدك ،،،* 
> 
> *سلامي*



 
ربي يسلمك غ ـــلاي

مرورك أروع آنستـناا 

لاخـلا ولاعدم 

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روعــــه

مشكـورة حور

----------


## sfodo

lمرحبا عضو جديد نرجو ان نستفيد من الوصفات

----------


## نور اهل البيت

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## وردة

تسلم إيدك

----------


## موليت أهل البيت

السلا م عليكم ورحمة اللة *وبركاتة* 
*تسلمين على أطباق* 
وبتوفيق أنشااللة الى الآحسان والمزيد

----------


## إبتسامة

تشكري خيتو على المجهود الرائع

----------

